# pdi canon



## carolina (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi guys!!!
Im still getting to know my canon camera, I was checking the hig resolution and aparentely the max when saving every picture is 72pdi, now I was wondering if theres anyway to change it to 300 dpi whitout making the image blur, since for print and other uses of the picture the consider high resolution 300dpi and low resolutiin 72dpi which it brings problems for further works. For example I got in a competition recetnly and I made it to the final but couldbt go further since they told in 72pdi was low resolution so when changing to 300 dpi and changing for example to A3 size picture was going blur, they suggested to save them always in hig resolution...and ho can I do that if canon maxis 72pdi. Theres anyway to do it when u pass pictures first time to ur computer??
thank everybody!!!!! And sorry if I dont explain my self really good, im spanish so my english is a bit funny


----------



## ronlane (Feb 28, 2014)

Carolina, which Canon camera body do you have?


----------



## carolina (Feb 28, 2014)

Canon eos 1000d


----------



## JerryLove (Feb 28, 2014)

The picture has the same number of pixels no matter what the DPI value is, so the detail is the same on a 10MP file with 2 DPI or 1000DPI. The difference comes when it is output. Most prints are at 200-300 DPI and a 72DPI image can be printed at even 600DPI if you wish. So honestly, just ignore that value.

(oddly, every-time you say "300" you say "dpi", but every time you say "72", you said "pdi")


----------



## KmH (Feb 28, 2014)

For printing, the PPI (it's not really DPI) can be changed using the DPP (Digital Photo Professional) image editing software that was included with your camera.
If you've misplaced the software you can download it from CanonUSA.com

How Image Resolution Affects Print Quality - Photoshop Tutorial
All About Digital Photos - The Myth of DPI


----------



## JerryLove (Feb 28, 2014)

Agreed. Image resolution (the only thing you care about on the camera) is how many pixels are on the camera.
PPI is the number of those pixels that are being output to a given inch of an output device.
DPI is the number of dots the output device uses per inch to represent those pixels.

Think of a 720 TV signal being played on a 1080 TV that was , say, 72in tall (big TV)

The DPI would be 15 (there are 15 sets of LCDs per 1" of TV. This is a physical characteristic of the TV and cannot be altered (except by replacing the TV))
The PPI would be 10 (there are 10 distinct pixels from the original image per 1" of TV)

If I gave the same TV a 1080 signal, the DPI would remain 15 (unalterable), but the PPI would become 15 as well.


----------

